# Sticky  Yes, I can do a presentation!



## Michael

There is great expertise in our club. Now is the time to share it. Please sign up here if you can do a presentation or talk.

Anything related to planted aquaria is fine! Maybe you finally got that rare plant to thrive. Maybe you are very proud of your DIY CO2 system. Maybe you have been researching lighting for months, trying figure out what to use on your tank. Maybe you breed a species of fish that you think is perfect for the planted tank, or have finally discovered the secret to good aquarium photography. We can provide projection equipment for computer-based slide shows.

One of the most popular demonstrations at our meetings is to set up a new tank. If you would like to help with that, or if you have an empty tank that you can't decide what to do with, please volunteer. In the past, the club has set up tanks in schools, and we could easily do that in nursing homes, libraries, or any kind of waiting room.

Please let us hear from you!


----------



## fishyjoe24

I can do a presentation on discus in a planted tank. or how to set up a simple low cost nano low light tank, with slow growing plants.


----------



## jerrybforl

I can do a scape for someone in the future. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Michael

Thanks guys! I will send each of you a PM.

OK everybody, Jerry has offered to design a tank. Surely someone out there needs a new aquascape!


----------



## Phil Edwards

If y'all want to fly me out I'll be happy to do a presentation.


----------



## Michael

Phil, as soon as I win the lottery!


----------



## TanyaQ2000

Phil, you still in Japan?


----------



## Phil Edwards

Nope, I'm back in the States. Moving up to PA next week to start my new job.


----------



## TanyaQ2000

Phil Edwards said:


> Nope, I'm back in the States. Moving up to PA next week to start my new job.


congrats on the new job!


----------



## Phil Edwards

Thanks! I'm Brightwell Aquatics' new R+D/technical product support guy.


----------



## fishyjoe24

Phil Edwards said:


> Thanks! I'm Brightwell Aquatics' new R+D/technical product support guy.


congrats, so will it be the holidays in July. going to send us any gifts- samples?


----------



## Phil Edwards

I'm not the one to decide about samples and such. I'll be doing the lab work and such.


----------



## fishyjoe24

Phil Edwards said:


> I'm not the one to decide about samples and such. I'll be doing the lab work and such.


sweet that's even cooler. you should make scented ferts for them ha ha.:whip:


----------



## digital_gods

Phil Edwards said:


> Thanks! I'm Brightwell Aquatics' new R+D/technical product support guy.


I love Brightwell Aquatics products. You're working for a good company to endorse.


----------



## Phil Edwards

Chris, the owner, is someone I can stand behind 150%; which is why I'm working here. Like you said, it's a good company and knowing what goes into them, it's easy to endorse our products.


----------

